# أسماء شهداء الحادث الإرهابى بالكنيسة البطرسية فى العباسية



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2016)

​
*ننشر أسماء شهداء الحادث الإرهابى بالكنيسة البطرسية فى العباسية  
*

                                     الأحد، 11 ديسمبر 2016 06:49 م                                                                                                        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                                     الدكتور أحمد عماد الدين وزير الصحة والسكان                                 


                                      كتب وليد عبد السلام                                                                   


 
 	ينشر اليوم السابع بيان لوزارة الصحة يضم أسماء المتوفين فى حادث تفجير الكنيسة البطرسية بالعباسية، وهم:

  	1-  فرينا عماد أمين
  	2-  سامية جميل
  	3-  سهير محروس
  	4-  عطيات سرحان سعيد
  	5-  مدلين توفيق عبدو
  	6-  محسن أليوس
  	7-  عايدة ميخائيل
  	8-  وداد وهبة
  	9-  سامية فوزى
  	10- إيمان يوسف
  	11- أماني سعيد
  	12- مارسيل جرجس
  	13- نفين عادل سلامة
  	14- روجينا رأفت
  	15- نفين نبيل يوسف
  	16- نادية ريمون شحاته
  	17- جيهان ألبير
  	18- سعد عطا بشارة
  	19- صباح وديع يسا
  	20- نبيل حبيب عبد الله
  	21- مارينا فهيم حلمى
  	22- فيرونيا فهيم حلمى
  	23- إنصاف عادل كامل

 	 		واليكم البيان


----------



## soul & life (11 ديسمبر 2016)

ربنا يصبر اهاليهم السما فرحانه بيهم كلهم واحنا كمان لازم نفرحلهم لانهم فى مكان افضل بكثيررر من دنيتنا دى


----------



## كليماندوس (11 ديسمبر 2016)

ربنا يصبر اهاليهم ...
و يجعلها آخر الاحزان


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2016)

الراحة الابدية أعطهم يا رب 
و نورك الدائم فليشرق عليهم 
الرب يصبر اهاليهم​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (11 ديسمبر 2016)

المجد والخلود لشهداء الكنيسة، والخزي والعار لمرتكبي هذه المجزرة، الصبر والسلوان لعوائل الشهداء وذويهم.

أن قلبنا ليعتصر ألماً على حال المسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط وفي افريقيا، وكأننا اصبحنا الشاة المساقة للذبح على خطى المسيح. نتمنى ان لا يخرج البعض بكلمات تضامن لا تسمن ولا تغني، وانما تكون هناك وقفة جادة وصريحة لادانة هذا الارهاب الوحشي ومنابعه واصوله...

صلوا لاجلنا يا من نلتم الخلود في ملكوته

تعازينا الحارة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 ديسمبر 2016)

إنضمام  الام  الفاضلة  أؤديت  صالح  إلى   موكب النصرة الذى لشهداء البطرسية 
وكانت   قد نقلت مصابة  فى حالة شديدة الخطورة فى احدى المستشفيات


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 ديسمبر 2016)

*من اعماق  قلوبنا   نشارككم -  
  كل  خفقة فى قلوبنا  

كل قطرة فى دمنا 
نحمل المشاركة القلبية الوجدانية للثكلى والمتألمين  ممن  لهم احباء  غادروا عالمنا الفانى 

سيمسح الله كل دمعة  وسيقلب حزنهم ووجعهم  الى فرحا  لا ينطق به ومجيد​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2016)

حقيقى قلوبنا اتوجعت عليهم
لكن هما اكيد فرحانين فى السما


----------

